# Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?



## ThomasK. (6. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich hätte da mal ne bescheidene Frage.  Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört das man ab einer gewissen Tiefe eine Baugenehmigung braucht. Hab schon gegooglt aber nix gefunden was mir weiterhilft. Vielleicht können mir die "Tiefbauer" unter euch ja dazu auskunft geben. 

MfG Thomas


----------



## bonsai (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

moin Thomas
das müsste in den Landesbauvorschriften stehen. Gemeinden, in Niedersachsen sind das wohl dann auch die Samtgemeinden, können evtl. noch darüber hinaus gehenden detailliertere Sonderregelungen erlassen.
In S-H ist ab 30 m² eine Baugenehmigung erforderlich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich würde vorab bei der Gemeinde anrufen und nachfragen. 
Bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es denen egal sein wird. So war es wenigstens bei uns. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ThomasK. (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Denke mal auch das es denen egal sein wird.In meiner Umgebung haben viele einen Teich. Und wer wird da schon die Messlatte reinhalten. Es wird ja kein See, wie bei Stefan...  Ich dachte so an 7x5m und ca 1,50m tief.


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Moin Thomas,

in meinem Gedächtnis geistert immer die Zahl 1,5m herum. Für tiefer braucht man eine Genehmigung und bei über 100m³ wohl ebenfalls.
Aber das kann von Bundesland zu Bundesland und auch von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde ganz unterschiedlich sein. 
Mal vorsichtig anfragen kostet doch, außer einigen Cent für die T-Com, nix. 
Und hinterher weißt Du verbindlich was Sache ist. Nicht, dass Dich ein netter Nachbar irgendwann mal anzinkt!


----------



## ThomasK. (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Ja,ich meinen auch mal sowas gehört oder gelesen zu haben. Na mal sehen, vielleicht ruf ich da mal an.  Danke an euch!


----------



## ThomasK. (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Habe jetzt mal ne Anfrage beim Bauamt gestellt und folgende Antwort per Email bekommen.  

"Sehr geehrter Herr K.,


aufgrund Ihrer Anfrage teile ich Ihnen mit, dass gem. Ziff. 7 Pkt. 1 des Anhanges zur Nds. Bauordnung die Errichtung von Teichen im Innenbereich bis zu einer maximalen Tiefe von 3,00 m genehmigungsfrei ist. Im Außenbereich darf die maximale genehmigungsfreie Fläche eines Teiches 300 m² nicht überschreiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"
i.A.



Engelke


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Na, 

dann kannst ja buddeln, bist dir Blasen an den Händen wachsen.  

Über die Tiefe beim Aussenteich haben die sich also nicht geäußert. Also wenn sich eine Goldader auftut, dann bitte ich um Beteiligung an der selbigen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## der_phil (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Hallo,

da die maximal zu flutende Fläche nun mit 300m² in jener Gemeinde geklärt ist und nun noch die Frage nach eben erlaubter Tiefe offen bleibt mal einen Denkansatz diesbezüglich.
Soweit ich weiß gilt für Schachtarbeiten, tiefer als 30cm Genehmigungspflicht. Das nennt sich hier in Thüringen Schachtschein.
Das ganze soll verhindern das man evtl. Stromleitungen, Gas, Wasser oder Abwasserleitungen und sonstiges Kabelgedöns aus dem Erdboden reißt.
Ist also weniger dafür gedacht dem Großraum Aquarianer vorzuschreiben ob er bauen darf oder nicht, sondern eher dafür zu sorgen keine bösen Überaschungen zu bekommen. Sollte so laufen das man das beantragt mit der Tiefe in die man vorstoßen will, Bau- und Grundbuchamt schauen nach ob es irgendwelche bedenklichen Sachen auf dem Weg zur Wunschtiefe gibt und sagt dann bis zu der Tiefe ok, oder halt nicht.
NIcht ganz unsinnig wenn man bedenkt was da so alles im Erdreich verborgen liegt, wenn man sich sicher ist das es da nichts böses gibt kann man ja drauf los schachten. Bitte nur zu bedenken das eben jener Schachtschein auch Haftungsfreiheit bedeutet, falls da doch eine Leitung oder ähnliches sein sollte und bei gerade Baggerarbeiten macht man schnell mal was mit dem Erdreichverwachsenes kaputt, was man ohen Schein selber zahlt.
Aber nur zum drüber nachdenken, wir haben vor 10 Jahren ein Haus in den eigenen Garten gebaut und dabei eine Abwasserleitung gefunden die nirgends eingetragen war und von der nicht einmal der Abwasserverband etwas wußte. Sie war aber unterm Strich so wichtig das sich der Hausbau zwecks Umlegung um ein halbes Jahr verzögerte und 25.000DM teurer wurde.

Drum prüfe wer tief gräbt, auf was er stoßen könnte.

Ansonsten freudiges vorstoßen in ungeahnte tiefen


----------



## StefanS (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Hallo Herr Doktor,

die Sache mit den 1,50 Metern Tiefe hat weniger mit der baurechtlichen Genehmigung zu tun, sondern mit Haftungsfragen. Dieser Wert kommt in Deutschland aus dem Poolbau. Ein Pool von mehr als 1,50 Metern Tiefe, keine Schutzvorrichtungen, kein Bademeister, ein Unfall - und Du bist in den grössten Schwierigkeiten... Inwieweit das 1:1 auf einen Gartenteich übertragen werden kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich rate aber zur Vorsicht: Im deutschen Recht gilt von alters her (seit es Pferde und Pferdekutschen gibt) der Grundsatz, dass derjenige, der eine Gefahr schafft, dafür auch haftet - ohne Rücksicht auf Verschulden (darauf beruht die gesamte Tierhalterhaftung, Gefährdungshaftung im Strassenverkehr usw. usw.). Und versichern kann man sich, glaube ich, nur eingeschränkt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## ThomasK. (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wie tief darf ich meinen Teich bauen?*

Jetzt habt ihr mich wieder ins grübeln gebracht.  Muß ich wohl nochmal nachhaken. Son Mist!  Obwohl, wenn ich mir so überlege dass ich das ja eh in guter alter "Handarbeit" schaffen will, ist das Risiko dort irgendwas zu beschädigen ja relativ gering. Naja,falls ich auf Öl stosse, seid Ihr an meinem  Gewinn beteiligt...!


----------

